
Ballmer sells windows1.0 - revorad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk&feature=player_embedded
======
Newky
Its amazing how much a change has come about the advertisement of an operating
system, what has changed, the ubiquitous nature of the operating system or the
fact that advertising has changed tone?

I love the fact that a clock was such a feature, a full screen clock, I wasn't
around to experience excitement at the inclusion of a clock.

